

App Icon Wars - nathanbarry
http://appiconwars.com/

======
nathanbarry
Try scrolling to see a really nice CSS3 transition.

~~~
vibrunazo
I don't see it on chrome 21. Either it's too subtle, or it's not working, or
I'm too dumb.

~~~
ken
It's not subtle, but it might be Safari-only.

~~~
benihana
Works for me in Chrome on OS X.

------
biot
HN really jumped the shark with this one.

------
matznerd
I thought this was going to be a site that compared app icons against each
other...

------
Raphael
These would be more viable as icons without the backgrounds.

------
geon
These are horrible icons.

scaled down to the actual size they would be displayed at, they lose all
clarity and shape. An icon needs to have a very simple and clear basic shape.
Tiny details can be added on top of that, like texture on a paper, but must
only be a compliment to the main shape.

~~~
bobwaycott
If the purpose of the icon was to actually use them for apps, I would agree.
However, I don't think the designer intended them as anything other than a
tribute to Star Wars in app-icon format. On that account, they're a pretty
awesome tribute and pulled off really well within such a constraint.

~~~
geon
> pulled off really well within such a constraint.

That's the thing. They _didn't_ follow the app icon constraint. The only
constraint are that they are square with rounded corners.

I get that it's an art form in it's own, but calling them "icons" is just
stupid.

